

Clang 3.4 Release Notes - rwosync
http://llvm.org/releases/3.4/tools/clang/docs/ReleaseNotes.html

======
asb
For anyone interested in LLVM/Clang you might like to know I've just started a
weekly summary of developments.

Find the first issue here
[http://llvmweekly.org/issue/1](http://llvmweekly.org/issue/1) and subscribe
at [http://llvmweekly.org/](http://llvmweekly.org/)

~~~
0x09
Neat! But the RSS link is a 404.

~~~
asb
Thanks for the report, fixed!

------
mcpherrinm
This is the first release to ship clang-format, which is a really nice code
formatting tool. Hooking it in as part of your source control is an easy way
to ensure a basic level of code formatting compliance and reduce code review
noise over formatting!

I'm pretty excited, and am going to look into using this release on my
codebase at work soon!

------
angersock
Interesting note--this release brings a front-end cl.exe replacement for
Visual Studio:

[http://llvm.org/releases/3.4/tools/clang/docs/UsersManual.ht...](http://llvm.org/releases/3.4/tools/clang/docs/UsersManual.html#clang-
cl)

------
eonil
I am waiting for the concept-lite feature support but I don't know why Clang
people don't even mention it. Am I missing something?

